# M-Touch- New affordable lighting console



## PaulP514 (Jul 4, 2015)

I follow this forum on a regular basis, one question that often comes in forum like this one is: I'm a freelancer and I need want to buy my own console, is there any good inexpensive console available?

So I thought you guys and gals might be interested in the new M-Touch.

I'm product manager at Martin, we designed this console as the console we wish we had access to when we used to be freelancer too. 

M-Touch is a USB control surface for Martin M-PC software
It has 10 touch faders playback,
10 additional playback buttons,
4 parameters touch encoder,
Unique velocity controlled flash buttons
It comes with one DMX 5pins XLR out
Powered over USB, it is really a plug an play solution.

Retails for 649$ USD or 499 Euro

Definitely looking forward for your feedback!

Paul


You can find information here
http://www.martin.com/Files/Files/docs/Martin_M-Touch_introduction.pdf

News
http://www.martin.com/en-US/News-Articles/2015-News/Meet-your-new-companion-Martin-M-Touch

Video 1 (An technical video is on the work for next week)


Product page
http://www.martin.com/en-US/Product-Details/M-Touch


----------



## ScottT (Jul 4, 2015)

Okay, you've got me interested with that price point.

But I can't seem to find any offline training materials for the M-Series. The link on this page to the manual is broken. Suggestions?


----------



## PaulP514 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello Scott,

I did noticed that too regarding the link, it will be corrected shortly.

Here's the correct link
https://martinprofessional.box.com/shared/static/vhp7nmxbkv43qyqmwmc2.pdf

As for the software
http://controllersupport.martin.com/
In the download section

M-PC is the full and offline software at the same time, we have a single unified installer that works on PC as well as on any M-Series console.


----------



## ScottT (Jul 4, 2015)

Excellent - thanks!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 5, 2015)

I wanted to stay avo, but as a second desk that is really tempting!


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2015)

So is this thing finally in stock and shipping in the US? I did try to spec it on an earlier job or two, only to find none available in the US.

Also, I heard this is a Livid Instruments build. Is that the case? Their custom hardware is beyond amazing, and it looks pretty familiar from some of their other controllers.

For those of you hesitating on whether or not the Martin M-PC software is for you, trust me, it is. They've done a killer job on so many features. And the linear encoders take no time to get used to - in fact they're one of my favorite features of the Martin software.


----------



## cbrandt (Jul 6, 2015)

They are shipping in the US, but there is still a pretty significant backlog of orders that have to gotten through. I have one on order for a client, and it probably won't get here for a month or two.


----------



## PaulP514 (Jul 6, 2015)

Here's a new video with more details


----------

